# ChadStokes - Project Larkspur 2020



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

*July 6th*

I became a hired hand to assist with some upkeep to a property that a friend acquired and requested assistance during the remodeling. During this time I've been tasked with some simple construction changes as well as grounds maintenance.

So let me present to you "*Project Larkspur*"



The property consists of a 1960's era single story brick rancher sitting on just under half an acre. The plot consists of the standard northern grass mix (rye, fescue, kbg) as well as numerous weeds which will need to be addressed. The garden beds have been neglected and will be completely renovated/removed/replaced with new plants and landscaping.

The first item on the agenda is to target the overtaking clover which has consumed the yard. A map of the property plot will be made to determine actual square footage for proper fertilizer applications and mark off any issues that need addressed.

*July 9th*

I applied 3 bottles of Ortho WeedClear to the property to help with the clover infestation. It was applied with the hose end sprayer and approximation of the plot was fairly close. I am guessing at this point until further measurements are made that the plot is around 15000 sq ft of actual grass which is right when I ran out of product.



I will be mowing the lawn in the coming days to get a better idea of the terrain and any areas that need leveling.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Here are some pictures of the property's current state


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 22, 2020)

How about smoking it and Fall RENO ?

blue shutters have to go


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

*July 12*

First mow of the property and there are some uneven areas that will need addressed primarily in the front yard. Spent the afternoon cleaning up sidewalk and curb edging with my string trimmer and then proceeded to apply a 42 lb bag a Vigoro Lawn Fertilizer 29-0-4 to help give it dose of nitrogen to stimulate some growth.

Most of the clover has wilted and turned brown but a second treatment will most likely be needed. May follow up with some Tenacity and blanket spray the yard next month after I see what remains.

All the sidewalk lawn scallops have been removed and disposed.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

So it's been a busy season and I feel like I've neglected to keep this updated but I do have some progress being made. I've been mowing weekly and the results are really starting to pop. I've discussed with the owner about tackling a reno next season since my schedule is too busy this year due to the pandemic.

Needless to say its a pretty noticeable change from when I took over mowing and treatments. I still need to clean up the beds and make new edging but I'll wait till fall and do a full cleanup at that point.


----------

